# Après le Bootcamp d'Apple, le Bootcamp de Billy



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

L'original comme vu à la télé, bon marché, immédiatement livrable.










Billy Blanks, le créateur de Tae Bo®, présente son tout nouveau programme d&#8217;exercices révolutionnaire : Billy's BootCamp&#8482;. Billy vous motivera pour une remise en forme totale en 7 jours, qui induira une transformation complète de votre corps et de votre esprit ! Billy's BootCamp&#8482; est un programme de fitness complet, combinant 3 nouveaux et incroyables entraînements, à la fois amincissants et tonifiants. Que vous soyez débutant ou l&#8217;un des millions de pratiquants des exercices Billy Blanks, BootCamp&#8482; est le meilleur programme d&#8217;entraînement, quel que soit votre niveau !

Basic Training BootCamp&#8482; Billy s&#8217;inspire de six jours d&#8217;entraînement de base qu&#8217;il a réellement effectué et concentre le tout dans un programme de démarrage créant le fondement de votre nouveau corps, de votre nouvel esprit et de la nouvelle vie qui vous attend. (Env. 55 min)


Ultimate BootCamp&#8482; Conçu par Billy pour être l&#8217;heure de fitness la plus DENSE ! Le programme super complet, avec du cardio, de la tonification de la partie supérieure et de la partie inférieure du corps, du travail sur les abdos, le tout en un entraînement destiné à vous faire atteindre des performances incroyables. Un maximum de résultats en un minimum de temps, pour tout le corps ! (Env. 55 min)


Ab BootCamp&#8482; Billy lance une nouvelle méthode pour faire disparaître la graisse accumulée sur le ventre et vous permettre d&#8217;obtenir le magnifique ventre plat dont vous avez toujours rêvé ! Cette nouvelle méthode vous garantit les mêmes résultats que les couchers-assis, sans le stress et la douleur. Billy lance une attaque en trois phases contre les ventres mous ! (Env. 35 min)


BONUS Cardio BootCamp&#8482; Live ! Avec le décor de Venice Beach, en Californie, en toile de fond, les troupes de Billy vous montrent ses mouvements originaux ainsi que ses exercices d&#8217;entraînement musculaire avec ses nouvelles bandes, pour relancer votre métabolisme et augmenter votre énergie, tout en sculptant tout votre corps. (Env. 30 min)

NOUVELLES Bands&#8482; de Billy Tout nouveau pour BootCamp&#8482;. Ce sont les armes secrètes de Billy dans la bataille contre la graisse et la mollesse ! Billy a ajouté des bandes de résistance pour une tonification et un travail accrus des muscles. Les programmes de Billy sont encore plus efficaces et garantissent plus de résultats et de variété. Boostez votre métabolisme et vivez votre rêve !

Régime à succès 7 jours Pour des résultats optimaux, suivez le régime à succès de Billy pendant 7 jours. Ce régime sain et pauvre en hydrates de carbone est conçu pour être respecté pendant une semaine afin de lancer votre programme d&#8217;amaigrissement.

Formule énergétique 7 jours Etre en bonne santé et bien vivre ! Maximisez les résultats de votre entraînement tout en boostant votre métabolisme, avec la formule énergétique exclusive de Billy.

Plaques d&#8217;identité originales Les plaques d&#8217;identité de Billy vous motiveront pour rester fort et continuer à vous entraîner. Avec les mots "Will Power" (Volonté) et "Spirit" (Esprit), elles sont les emblèmes de la motivation et du succès !





Commandez dès maintenant pour seulement 69,95 &#8364; !
.

Voir la vidéo
.


----------



## macarel (10 Juin 2006)

on a le droit de faire de la pub maintenant?
ça s"améliore les fori (forums):rose:


----------



## joubichou (10 Juin 2006)

v'nez bosser avec moi une semaine,vous verrez c'est plus efficace que tout ces programmes de tantouzes


----------



## macarel (10 Juin 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> v'nez bosser avec moi une semaine,vous verrez c'est plus efficace que tout ces programmes de tantouzes


Je veut bien te croire


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

*Désolé Billy*
mais là pendant un mois, ce sera bière et pizza sur le canapé devant la télé.

Mauvaise période pour le fitness...


----------



## Nobody (11 Juin 2006)

Ah merde, je pensais que c'était ce short fabuleux qui était à vendre.

Suis déçu.


----------



## macarel (11 Juin 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde, je pensais que c'était ce short fabuleux qui était à vendre.
> 
> Suis déçu.


C'est vrai que le short il est d'ener, surtout les protège c****s pendantes


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

Indispensable pour les couil les qui chauffent, on peut replier le short .


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juin 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Indispensable pour les couil les qui chauffent, on peut replier le short .



*Les burnes chauffent peut être*
mais les neurones je ne pense pas...






:hein:


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juin 2006)

Ce mec, quand je le vois, j'ai envie de lui dire...

_"Ha ben Tae Bo toi, dis donc !"_  :rose: 

Je suis dehors...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2006)

Moi je dirais plutôt _tous_ dehors, non ? Parce bon... je comprends bien. Nouveau bar. Compliqué. Flottement. Apparent laxisme. Test de la modération. Tout ça... Mais bon. Le nouveau mot d'ordre de Benjamin étant "qualité", vous comprendrez que c'est avec un sens du devoir décuplé par le plaisir que je vous coupe l'herbe à chats sous l'pied.

Voilà. C'était pédagogique, c'est fait.

Meilleure journée.  (et avec le sourire, hein ? Sans effort en plus.)


----------

